# RAW BONES-Where do you feed?



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

We feed anything like that in kennels. That way there is no bickering and it's easy to clean up everything.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Kennels/dog room or outside. That way I don't have to deal with stains or bug them to stay on a blanket.

I'm on a raw cat food list and some of them put down shower curtains for each cat, or go to all this work and then have the cat drag things onto the carpet. 

Being a dog person first, the cat goes in a crate for bones too.... not wanting chicken slime on the couch thanks!:yuck:

Lana


----------

